

Help needed, how do you publish a webapp? - giulivo

hi there,<p>as probably happened to many of you, some time ago I've got an idea for a webapp I would have liked to build.<p>Months have passed and it is almost ready, I would publish it on the internet.<p>I don't think it'll get me rich, but it would be nice to see how good or bad it performs and if mine was actually a good idea or not.<p>I worked on it on my own and I'm looking for a nice and cheap hosting company.<p>But now what I'd like to ask you is the following: which are the steps you think I should take to get the most out of this experience?<p>What would you suggest me to do or <i>not</i> to do? What did you do wrong? Who would you contact for funding, testing or market it?<p>I live in Italy and we don't get many networking events here, but I'd be definitively available to spend some money if it's worth it.<p>Thanks in advance for any hint you'll want to provide.<p>--- update ---<p>Actually, my very first mistake was not to notice this: http://ycombinator.com/lib.html<p>now I have and I'm going through some of the links, they're great.<p>Still, I'm open to any hint you may also have.
======
megamark16
How you go about publishing your web app depends on what platform you created
it in. Is it PHP, a Python or Ruby based framework, .NET, Java, node.js, or
something else completely?

~~~
giulivo
The app is actually written in Python, but mine wasn't really a technical
question. I may have worded the question incorrectly and I'm sorry about that,
I'm not a native English speaker.

I'm actually looking for some suggestions on how to market and launch the app.
For example, I'd like to get some people testing it and I'm also wondering
about how to get some buzz around it. Finally, at the moment I'm a full time
employee and I don't have unlimited money/time to fund the project.

------
swGooF
Set up a page at KickoffLabs.com and start collecting emails of interested
people. Then work on preparing/marketing your app for production release. A
couple of good places for hosting an app are Heroku.com and dotcloud.com. They
both offer enough free hosting to get your app online. If your app gains some
momentum, you can upgrade your account and start paying.

~~~
giulivo
I didn't know about kickofflabs nor about dotcloud. Thanks! Actually dotcloud
seems to be one of the few offering mongodb and tornado, which are the
requirements for my app.

